# Flex PE8 Mini Rotary Polisher - In Stock Now.



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We have just taken delivery of the new Flex PE8 Mini Rotary Polisher and wanted to let you know.










The Flex PE8 is a lightweight 3 inch Rotary Polisher which has been specifically designed to cope with small, tight and intricate body panels.

The Flex PE8 is an extremely lightweight machine meaning it is a lot less cumbersome than a full size rotary polisher, this makes it the perfect choice for spot repairing, correcting A-pilars and bumpers, motorbike detailing and any other areas a lightweight, compact polisher will come in handy.

Priced at £195.00 (before DW Discount) and is available here -

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/flex-PE8--mini-rotary-polisher


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What price after discount?


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Chongo, its £175.50


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great price guy's, I will have to do some begging to the wife and make her tea every night before I ask her...lol


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Are you going to stock really small pads for this, 1" and 2"?


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

rhinoman said:


> Are you going to stock really small pads for this, 1" and 2"?


Its something were looking at, they are quite expensive right now and not due for delivery into the UK for a few weeks yet. As soon as we can confirm pricing we will.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Its something were looking at, they are quite expensive right now and not due for delivery into the UK for a few weeks yet. As soon as we can confirm pricing we will.


Ok, please be sure to inform us when they are in as this was my interest for this polisher.


----------

